# New to rc, got a couple of questions



## indecline099 (Nov 9, 2005)

ok, first off im thinking of getting either a Revo or an E-maxx, which do you think would be easier for me as a new comer, to use?

also,with the revo, is the battery pack your required to get for the ez starter, or is it used in the truck


thanks


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

The battery goes in the E-Z Start


----------



## indecline099 (Nov 9, 2005)

k, so basically id be able to run my revo till i run outta fuel, this is really whats making me lean towards the revo instead of e-maxx, i hate having to stop every 10 mins or so


----------



## nomad1 (Nov 25, 2005)

If your new to rc all together with no experience, I would suggest the E-Maxx. Electric is a little easier to learn about rc's. All our newbies we suggest running electric for about 6months to a year to learn the basic in and outs of rc. After that you will have a better idea on how to start nitro. Plus without someone to show you how to properly tune and maintain your nitro ride you may find it more trouble then you like. And that is way a lot of people leave the hobby.


----------



## indecline099 (Nov 9, 2005)

oh, also, is the revo a pretty good stock racing truck, how does it fair on the jumps?


----------



## blasterman (Dec 21, 2004)

ok, heres the deal, most of the ppl we see new to the hobby have t-maxx'es or revo's. they usally burn up the stock motor by the time they figure out what there doing. Nitro isent a real bad way to go first off but what you need to do is go to your local track and find sortof a nitro mintor. sumone to show you the roops. and the revo is great race thuck. alot of serious races get revos and just put big block motors in em.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i never recommend nitro to a beginner. unless the person has had some experience tuning a 2 stroke motor. (usually a dirt bike) if you use incorrect carb settings you can burn up a motor in one gas tank. you also must understand the motor break in procedure.

emaxx. you will need at least six batteries to have fun. remember it takes two each time. you will need two chargers. you will need a stronger steering servo ($100.00) upgraded axles and driveshafts. ($100.00) and it is recommended to upgrade the shocks. any serious jumping usually results in the shock caps blowing off. lol 

like nomad1 suggests, see if someone at the local track is willing to help you get started with nitro. buy the guy lunch or a gallon of fuel for helping you.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I have to agree with the others.

Nitro is a good in many ways to get into but if you have not run them before or know the basics and mechanics behind them then you might be better off with a e-maxx. Check the tracks out, research the web, ask ask questions.

I run only electric since I am not very good at tuning the nitro motors or have the patience to deal with them right now.

Nitro is not just a throw some fuel into it and go bash or race from what I see there are warm up times, tuning the carb, having a failsafe system, reciever batteries charged, etc.

On the E-maxx since I have had them - definetely look into a stronger steering servo - lots of good servos here on the board for sale if you go that way. I loved my e-max - just no tracks I run at ran them - plus I jumped to on-road.

Good luck in whatever you get.

mc


----------



## indecline099 (Nov 9, 2005)

the e-maxx needs two batterys??? i didnt know that, i thought it only took one at a time, that blows


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I recommend the Emaxx if you have no exprerience with 2 stroke engines. Motor cycles, weed wackers, ect.

Dollar for dollar you will be about the same with a Revo or Emaxx by the time you have them both set up.

With good 3300's you will get a lot more run time than the 10 min you mentioned depending on what you are doing. 

I race my emaxx and have never had a problem with the stock shocks.

An upgrade for the servo to a 200 oz one is a good idea if you want to race it, but not necessary to get you started and running for fun. 

You really only need one good peak charger and 4 batteries and a little planning ahead to have a great day of fun. More batteries are always great.. but you can add to your collection as time goes on. Charge all your batteries at once before you run peak them just before putting them in the truck.... You need to let them rest a little before recharging and your motors cool down some after each run any how.

Hope this helps get you started.
Dan


----------



## indecline099 (Nov 9, 2005)

are nitros really all the trouble they are cracked up to be, its sort of turning me off to the whole idea of rc, i really dont want to get an electro, i was really interested in learning how to tune and run a nitro rc car but i keep getting nothin but negitave things about them, and learning of all this stuff that i have to buy just to run it


----------



## indecline099 (Nov 9, 2005)

well after sitting and being realistic with myself ive decided that im going to get an emaxx, get used to that, learn more about nitros and slowly make my way up


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

That's a good decision, I wish I hadn't started in Nitro and I'm not in it now... If you get the brushless system for that thing you'll never have any maintenance at all. Start in electric you'll probably always be there. If you want to race alot or be even slightly competitive you'll have plenty of things to tweak and tune and fix, the motor doesn't need to be one of them.


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

when everyone else is stalling with their nitro motors, you will be bringing home the tropheys. I have a friend with an E-Maxx and ran it in the monster truck class. They all were laughing at him at the beginning of the season. They werent laughing when he went home with the series trophey.


----------

